#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT Befund übersetzen >

## 250779

Vorweg: Schulter wurde vor 1,5 Jahren schon einmal operiert! 
Verglichen mit der Voruntersuchung vom 02.09.2009 Z.n. Operation mit entsprechenden Suszeptilitärartefakten im operativen Zugangsweg. Es zeigt sich weiterhin eine mit 7mm verschmälert imponierender subacromialer Raum. Unverändert minimale osteophytäre Randanbauten am AC-Gelenk, höhergradig degenarative Veränderungen finden sich jedoch nicht. Signalalteration an der Sehne des M.supraspinatus wie zuvor. Der Befund wäre weiterhin mit einer Tendinopathie mit einzelnen Faserrissen zu vereinbaren, in Unkenntnis der durchgeführten Operation kann es sich jedoch auch um mögliche narbige Veränderungen handeln. Diskrete Tendinopathie auch an der Sehne des M. infraspinatus, eine Sehnenruptur findet sich jedoch nicht.  Mehrere zystische Einschlüsse am Tuberkulum majus. 
Bitte um Übersetzung........evtl Kommentierung!

----------


## Christiane

Der Raum zwischen Oberarmkopf und Schulterdach ist verschmälert. Sehr leichte Randanbauten am Gelenk zwischen Schulterdach und Schlüsselbein. Eine Arthrose ist aber nicht erkennbar. An einer kleinen Muskelsehne  (supraspinatus) ist immer noch eine entzündliche Veränderung vorhanden. Es kann von Fasereinrissen kommen, es können aber auch Narben durch die OP sein. An einem weiteren Schultermuskel (infraspinatus) ist ebenfalls eine Veränderung erkennbar, sie ist nicht gerissen. An einem Knochenvorsprung kurz unterhalb des Oberarmkopfes befinden sich mehrere Zysten. 
Offenbar hat sich der Befund nach der Op nicht wesentlich verbessert. Ist seitdem irgedwas an Therapien gelaufen? Wurden zumindest Medikamente verabreicht?

----------


## 250779

nein, therapien sind nicht erfolgt und medikamente nehme ich keine.....
also hat die op nichts gebracht was ?! 
schade und daher "nach wie vor" die schmerzen :-(

----------

